# Latonia Badged Motorbike



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2013)

Picked this old bike up recently. Unique badge, mostly complete when I got it, nice original paint. I took a gamble on the seat and I really couldn't be happier. Still needs detailing and I'll probably swap some parts around. 

Before:





After:


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 1, 2013)

Kind of an underwhelming badge, but MAN what a nice bike!!!

You should probably send that bike home with me $$$ when I'm passing through in early May for the Door County half marathon!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2013)

Ditto great bike! I would put some X bars and a chain guard on it and call it a day.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 1, 2013)

I definitely agree about the badge. Aren't you Schwinn guys into these oddball badges? I have some crossbars on the way, should be here next week. Anybody have a chainguard available?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 1, 2013)

There is a tid bit of info on old roads here http://oldroads.com/arch/BLL2007_1_2410_10_07_AM.html

"Latonia Bicycle--built in Boren Bycycle of Little Rock"

"They were Schwinns that the Boren Bicycle Co purchased (they MAY have assembled them in Arkansas, not sure) At any rate, they put on their own head badge"

Similar shape as the Joes Badge


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 2, 2013)

That Joes badge is so much cooler than mine


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 2, 2013)

Grey badge and very clean bike


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 5, 2013)

*Update*

When I cleaned the spraypaint off of the front of the bike I lost all of the red pin-striping. I redid it today and then distressed it to match the paint. Also installed the crossbrace bars.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2013)

...put a blanket on it, she looks mighty cold.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 5, 2013)

*seller was an ass*

He had that listed with a slough of totally overpriced junk on ebay for 900 or something ridiculous. He then lowered it, still didn't sell.  I contacted him, made a fair offer, he agreed.
Next thing I know as I'm making arrangements to pay etc he says he sold the bike.  No hostilities towards you, you got a great ride.  The seller however should not be making deals he cannot hold up.  Anyway, congrats on it, I'm sure you were in the dark about what he had going on with other buyers.  Ebay is a can of worms for certain.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 7, 2013)

bobcycles said:


> He had that listed with a slough of totally overpriced junk on ebay for 900 or something ridiculous. He then lowered it, still didn't sell.  I contacted him, made a fair offer, he agreed.
> Next thing I know as I'm making arrangements to pay etc he says he sold the bike.  No hostilities towards you, you got a great ride.  The seller however should not be making deals he cannot hold up.  Anyway, congrats on it, I'm sure you were in the dark about what he had going on with other buyers.  Ebay is a can of worms for certain.




I watched it cycle through ebay a couple times (no pun intended), and I just figured I'd throw out a low offer. Next thing I know he cut the price in half and then accepted my offer. He seemed OK to deal with to me. Definitely took the time to take apart and pack the bike properly. 

I've had a similar situation to yours occur here with a certain infamous tank that would definitely come in handy now that I own this bike.


----------



## azbug-i (Feb 8, 2013)

*magnificent!*

This is so cool! Beautiful!!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 6, 2013)

*Progress!*

Received my tank today with A LOT of help from Carlalotta, thanks again Hannah! Was hoping to be able to save the decal if not most of the original paint. Maroon paint, BUT pretty intact decal. 

Before:





After:


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice!!!! you could even paint black around the decal and faux it out


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 6, 2013)

That was my original intention if it wasn't black, but there is a lot of maroon, not sure if I could cover that up. Maybe I'll use spraypaint (ugh) at least it will be removable.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2013)

I can't see very much maroon in the pics but your looking at it first hand. You can carefully sand whats left of the maroon down enough to paint the tank black. Use pin striping tape (the striping tape thats like the blue painters tape) to tape off the edge of the decal. The pin striping tape works well because when you lay it down it will curve with the decal then mask the rest of the decal off with paper and blue painters tape. easy peasy
Whats left of the decal is killer!


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 6, 2013)

There's probably 75% - 80% of the maroon left. The top, bottom and inside are still glossy. I've faked original finishes before. I can live with it like this for a little while. It needs some bodywork anyway, so maybe I'll see what everything looks like after that's done. It fill that hole quite nicely for now at least!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice maybe an og black tank will show up for trade


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 6, 2013)

Stranger things have happened. I wouldn't mind it being the correct year also.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 7, 2013)

The tank should have gills as only the 35 and 36 bikes had non-gilled tanks.  Yours looks to be a 38.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2013)

Its a '36 tank. The bike is a '37. The tank is just a filler for now.


----------

